# bfn on hpt 6 days post fet with 6 day old blastocysts



## cassiecoleman (Sep 27, 2005)

Feeling very glum after just doing a hpt in the loos at work and getting a negative. I am 6 days post FET, my blastocysts were 6 days old, one better quality than the other. I know it is not out of the question, but feel it is really unlikely i will get a postivie now as as timeline goes if my embies implanted they should be secreting hcg by now!

Want to cry but sat in an open plan office trying to pretend to be busy!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Cassie,

You have tested way to early Hun. When is your official OTD? My sister had 1 x 6 day blast put back and her OTD was 11 days from then.

Honestly, stay away from the tests, as you are only causing yourself more heartache when it is to early for HCG to show yet and you may well get a BFP.

Hide those sticks!

x


----------



## cassiecoleman (Sep 27, 2005)

thanks for your reply. My OTD is next Wedensday 6th April but i thought that if it had been successful i may pick up on hpt by now. Its all the drugs I am on it is making me feel so glum and negative. Going to try and calm down and regain some hope. THanks again for replying xx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Some people get positive's, but not many.  If you read the instructions on a first response test, it states that it can tell you up to 7 days before your period is due, however only in 50% of women.

I know how hard it is, I have been there, but try and hold out another few days at least.

Good luck
Stacey


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi Cassiecoleman

Sorry to read about you testing BFN, though i think really it is very early to be testing

Why not pop across to the April 2ww Thread where there are ladies at similar test dates to chat to and gain support

Heres the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=259017.425



Em


----------

